# DIY - Subwooferbau Mivoc AWM 124



## blaidd (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Mich juckt's in letzter Zeit mal wieder tüchtig in den Fingern und außerdem ziemlich irritierend in den Ohren, deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen wieder mal was zu bauen.

Hab ja schonmal ein paar Boxen gebaut und da ein paar wertvolle (und mehr oder weniger schmerzliche ) Erfahrungen sammeln können und war von dem Ergebnis preis/leistungstechnisch sehr angetan. Fertigkauf ist seitdem jedenfalls mehr oder weniger vom Tisch. Hier ist der Baubericht der Cheap Trick CT 260.

Der Subwoofer ist nur der Anfang, aber besonders kritisch, mein momentan angeschlossener Yamaha-Mini-Sub ist eine audiovisuelle Beleidigung, ohne spinnt der mindestens genauso grottige AVR. Ich hab mir die Teile vor einer halben Ewigkeit zusammen hauptsächlich für die (ur)alte Xbox/DvD/PC, also hauptsächlich Multimedia geholt, war damals wohl keine totale Fehlinvestition (ich glaub der OVP war 699€ oder so, ich hab irgendwas um die 200€ bezahlt, mein erster Ebay-Kauf; eventuell waren's auch noch DM, weiß nicht mehr genau.)
Ich hatte zwischendurch mal einen andere, aber der ist mir mitsamt Boxen während einer Party abgeraucht (im waren Sinne, eine Box brannte tatsächlich), als armer Student konnte/wollte ich mir damals keinen neuen hohlen, also mußte der AVR-Pröll wieder ran. Das Ding ist außerdem Gerry-Wired, d.h. von mir zusammengefrickelt, damit es 2.1 mit fremden Boxen (gleicher om'scher Widerstand) statt 5.1 spielt. Die Frequenztrennung hab ich aber nicht aufheben können...

Um's kurz zu machen, der Schrott fliegt noch diese Woche raus. Als Verstärker kommt dann ein Pioneer A-676 Reference (Ebay: 103€) zum Einsatz. Der kommt hoffentlich Morgen oder Übermorgen.

Da mein letzter Bau doch mit etwas spartanischen Mitteln in Angriff genommen wurde (nur das wirklich nötigste an Werkzeug), hab ich grad eben noch ein bisschen aufgestockt, Morgen kommt noch ein Päckchen von Amazon (Prime) mit Oberfräse, einem halben dutzend Schraubzwingen, einem neuen 50-teiligen Bohrersatz (der alte hatte schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, war lückenhaft und teilweise stumpf) und Kleinkram. Kann ich sicher öfter mal gebrauchen, deswegen eine sinnvolle Investition.

Zusatzlich zum Sub sollen auch noch ein paar hochwertigere Boxen gebaut werden, hab mich noch nicht entschieden, und muß eventuell auch noch was sparen, wenn sie mehr als ~150-200€ (ohne Material) pro Seite kosten sollten. Wer mir bei der Auswahl helfen will, ist hier gern mein Gast. Das ganze hat aber noch ein bisschen Zeit.


Ich versuche, dieses Mal den Bau mehr oder weniger in Echtzeit zu dokumentieren, damit man den Arbeitsaufwand u.U. besser nachvollziehen kann. Ob auch nur eins davon funktioniert, steht noch in den Sternen 

Kommen wir langsam mal zum Eingemachten: 

Den Bausatz hab ich am Pfingstmontag im Lautsprechershop.de bestellt, Kosten ~220€ mit Versand und Verpackung, selbstverständlich ohne Material. Heut ist er angekommen, wie beim letzten Mal auch eine Top-Lieferung. Das Packet war relativ klein die rund 15 Kilo von Subwoofer und Aktivmodul waren aber anständig verpackt und sind in einwandfreiem Zustand hier angekommen. Prima.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Aktivmodul sieht jetzt nicht umbedingt hochpreisig aus, macht aber einen ordentlichen Eindruck, denke die Preis/Leistung stimmt. Bisschen leicht vielleicht, aber die (Plastik) Drehregler und Schalter sowie die Anschlüsse und Verkablung wirken solide und haben ein bisschen "Schmalz" also einen statten Widerstand und flattern und klappern nicht willenlos durch die Gegend. Eine High-End Haptik kann man für knapp 120€ wohl auch nicht verlangen.

Das Chassis selbst gefällt mir echt ganz gut, sieht gut verarbeitet aus und hat mit der (ziemlich steifen) beschichteten Papier-Membran und dem verchromten Magneten sowie sauberer Verkabelung und Anschlüsse durchaus seine optischen Reize. Negativ fallen ein paar nicht ganz saubere Klebenähte auf, aber hey... 
Mit rund neun Kilo bringt er außerdem ein bisschen was "zum Anfassen" für's Geld (~75€)

Beim Bausatz hab ich die Standartversion mit dem 120W Aktivmodul gewählt, erstmal weil's weniger der leider immer knappen Kohle kostet. Neben der geplanten Investition für Boxen hab ich eventuell auch noch eine Reise nach Chile im Herbst auf dem Programm (zum Glück schon größtenteils finanziell gesichert), außerdem irgendwann ein neues Moppet und und und.. . Der Sub liefert laut dem beigelegtem Bauvorschlag aus der Hobby HiFi 5/2006 mit diesem Verstärkermodul noch bis zu 110dB, das soll erstmal langen. Wenn's zuwenig ist (vor allem mit neuen Boxen) dürfte es aber kein Drama sein, das gegen ein Leistungsstärkeres auszutauschen. Das Chassis könnte jedenfalls ungefähr das doppelte ab.
Wenn mir der Sub gefällt, soll außerdem über kurz oder lang noch ein zweiter her, schon allein der Symmetrie wegen.   

Laut Hobby HiFi soll die ganze Chose dann mit einem 1.000€ Sub konkurrieren können. Naja, mal sehen, hoffentlich nicht nur weil bei den anderen ein 500€-Aufkeber "Bose" oder "Bang & Olufsen" verkündet... 

Morgen geht's zum Holzholen, vorrausgesetzt mir kommt nix dazwischen. Also bis denne. 




*[EDIT:]* Achso, bevor ich's vergesse: Warum ich grad den gewählt habe? Ist ja vielleicht auch ganz interessant... Nun, ich hab mir erst ein paar andere angesehen, hab Bau- und Erfahrungsberichte gelesen usw. Irgendwann bin ich dann eben beim AWM 12 gelandet und bei der Suche nach Berichten auf diesen Foreneintrag gestoßen. Dort treffen sich ein paar Freaks und vergleichen ihre teilweise abartig großen (und teuren!) Woofer und sind alle ziemlich beeindruckt von der Leistung der AWMs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war schon recht überzeugend. Danach hat außerdem die halbe Community zusammen eine Sammelbestellung gemacht, schätze so schlecht kann ich mit dem Teil also nicht liegen. Hier ist der Link für die Sammelbestellung.
Wen's interessiert kann sich da mal ein bisschen umsehen, ist unterhaltsame Lektüre.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß!

Was für eine Variante des Themas Mivoc 124 mit AM 120 wirds denn werden? Da gibts ja diverse Möglichkeiten...


----------



## blaidd (22. Mai 2013)

Da sitz ich grad dran... überleg mir dabei auch noch, die mir etwas dünn erscheinenden 19mm Wandstärken etwas massiver zu wählen, dann müßte ich den Bauplan auch noch etwas anpassen. Ich tendiere dazu den beigelegten Standartbauplan (der mit abgesetztem Reflexkanal bzw. Randstreifen) so zu modifizieren, daß die Seitenteile bis ganz nach unten gehen und den Sockel nachher per Fräse abzusetzen, da ich im oben genannten Forum gelesen habe, daß es eine elendige Fummelei mit den Sockelstegen war.

Mit abgesetzten Sockel find ich aber deutlich hübscher. Material nehm ich wieder MDF, das war easy zu bearbeiten. Im Prinzip also der hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt, eventuell mit dickeren Wänden... Macht das Sinn? Oder reichen die 19mm mit ordentlicher Verstrebung? Leider hab ich's verpennt beim Baumarkt anzurufen und zu fragen, welche Materialstärken die dahaben.

Schieferoptik, wie im Bauplan vorgeschlagen brauch ich aber nicht... 

Im Sammelbestellungs-Thread gibt's ein paar Varianten zu sehen (Seite 7), auch farblich unterschiedlich, muß sagen, der silberne mit schwarzem, abgesetztem Sockel gefällt mir am besten. Würde allerdings Persönlich einen dunkleren Farbton favorisieren, Silber paßt bei mir gar nicht. Vielleicht in Anthrazit oder so...

Vor dem Lakieren würd ich ihn wahrscheinlich mit einen Epoxyd-Gelcoat versiegeln oder was in die Richtung und matt versiegeln. Würd ich allerdings erstmal an meinen CT 260 ausprobieren, zum Glück war ich so faul, daß sie noch immer ihren provisorischen Look haben  (lag aber auch daran, daß ich nur ungern auf sie verzichten wollte und bisher nur sehr wenig Zeit hatte -> 2 Jobs).  

Soweit bin ich jedenfalls bisher... Mal sehen, ob's dabei bleibt.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Mai 2013)

Was wollen die Leute immer mit so dicken Subs ?

Mir ist mein 20er Teufel Sub schon fast zuviel - nagut meine Bude ist klein und die Nachbarn gleich hinter der Wand 


Pass auf deine Ohren auf, du brauchst sie noch ein paar Jahrzehnte


----------



## blaidd (23. Mai 2013)

Der soll ja nicht dauernt volle Pulle laufen 

Ich hör vielleicht max. 85-90dB laut, und das auch nur selten. Nur soll er eben rund 30m² beschallen, da paßt ne Menge Luft rein, die es in Bewegung zu versetzten gilt. Wenn ich was deutlich kleineres nehmen würde, müßte der Sub wesentlich näher am Limit arbeiten, vor allem, wenn's auch noch in ordentlich tiefe Regionen gehen soll. Dann wird's aber eben auch eher unsauber vom Klang her...

Meine Ohren sind trotz fünfjähriger Beschäftigung als Barkeeper in einer Disco mit teilweise deutlich über 100dB (das war teilweise wirklich schmerzhaft) noch sehr gut, beim letzten Hörtest wurde mir sogar Schummelei unterstellt...

Ist ja auch gut so, wenn ich mir dann auch noch ordentliche Boxen hole, wär's ziemlich blöd, wenn ich die Hälfte der Frequenzen nicht mehr höre.

Gibt auch genug Leute, die sagen, daß einer davon für den Raum nicht ausreicht (besser gleich 4)... Ob man das wirklich braucht, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.

Die nächsten Nachbarn sind praktischerweise weit weg. Meine letzten haben mir schon die Wände eingeschlagen, als ich den oben beschriebenen Kümmel-Sub benutzt habe, aber das waren auch nur mit Zeitungspapier gestopfe Rigibswände oder so. 

Ich meine mich auch zu entsinnen, das hauptsächlich hohe Frequenzen besonders schädlich sind, bei tiefen platzen einem eher die Lungenbläschen... Was allerdings nicht umbedingt vorzuziehen sein dürfte.


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Mai 2013)

Statt dicker zu bauen, würde ich auf MPX setzen 
Macht den Sub leichter und ist stabieler als MDF, kostet aber auch mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2013)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Statt dicker zu bauen, würde ich auf MPX setzen
> Macht den Sub leichter und ist stabieler als MDF, kostet aber auch mehr.



Nein! MPX ist von den Eigenschaften für den Lautsprecherbau sogar einen Hauch schlechter als MDF! Die Schalldurchlässigkeit ist z.B. höher.

19mm ist schon ganz in Ordnung, sollte aber natürlich ausreichend versteift werden. 26mm ist aber sicher besser. Ggf könntest du auch die Schallwand oder auch alle Wände aufdoppeln, das bringt auch was. Als Versteifungsmaßnahme kommen verschiedene Möglichkeiten in Betracht, vom simplen Versteifungskreuz über umlaufende Versteifungsringe (um Material zu sparen macht man das aus einzelnen Brettern pro Wand und nicht aus einem Stück), über gelochte Versteifungsbretter... Was da ideal ist? Keine Ahnung, aber prinzipiell funktioniert alles.


----------



## blaidd (23. Mai 2013)

Jo, Multiplex ist an vielen Stellen als ungeeignet dargestellt worden... Neben den schlechteren Schalleigenschaften sind auch noch höhere Reiß- bzw. Bruchgefahr mockiert worden, sowie erhöhte Verletzungsgefaht durch Splitter.

MDF ist schon okay, auch wenn das Ding dann sackschwer werden wird (hab irgendwas von bis zu 60Kg gelesen). Aber ich will das Ding ja auch nicht dauernt durch die Gegend schleppen, nur solang, bis ich den richtigen Stellplatz gefunden hab.

Auf die Materialbeschaffung freu ich mich allerdings schon, wie's aussieht muß ich das mit dem Bollerwagen den Berg raufzerren. Versuch grad noch einen Kumpel mit Auto zu erwischen, mal sehen.

Hab momentan noch meine Oma zu Besuch, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob ich's heut noch packe, aber ich werd alles dran setzen.


----------



## Bier (23. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Was wollen die Leute immer mit so dicken Subs ?
> 
> Mir ist mein 20er Teufel Sub schon fast zuviel - nagut meine Bude ist klein und die Nachbarn gleich hinter der Wand
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab auch 2 30er Subs mit je 100 Litern gebaut.
Die kann ich in den seltensten Fällen wirklich ausreizen.
Aber die klingen auch bei moderaten Lautstärken fantastisch und irgendwie ist es doch beruhigend zu wissen, dass man kann wenn man will 
Auch der Unterschied von einen auf zwei Subs ist gewaltig. Endlich gleichmäßiger Bass nahezu überall im Raum


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Mai 2013)

Menno...jetzt will ich auch basteln


----------



## blaidd (23. Mai 2013)

Also, weiter geht's... 

Heut sind im Verlauf des Tages ein paar nette Päckchen gekommen, die  Oberfräse von Mannesmann (bin kein großer Fan von denen, aber denke, die  wird reichen) für knapp 50€ inklusive Frässatz, ein paar neue  Stichsägenblätter, Ponal Fugenleim (wird auf diversen DIY-Seiten  empfohlen), bisschen Gaffer-Tape, ect.
Hat alles in Allem nochmal einen netten Batzen Geld gefressen, aber  alles was man hier spart, muß man mit dem eigenen Körpereinsatz wieder  kompensieren und ich denke, so ist es deutlich einfacher. Kann den Kram  ja auch später für die Boxen und für andere Arbeiten einsetzen...

Zum Glück hatte mein Kumpel Zeit, also war das Besorgen der MDF-Platten  kein großer Streß. Beim Zuschnitt mußte ich wie befürchtet ein paar  Kompromisse eingehen, einige Stärken waren nicht zu haben, da muß ich  dann mehrere Platten aufeinanderleimen. Außerdem dürfen die  Baumarktarbeiter aus Sicherheitsgründen nur bis minimal 10cm Länge  zurechtsägen. Naja, da muß ich dann eben selbst ran. Wenn ich mir ein  paar Finger absäge ist das aus deren Sicht wohl weniger tragisch... 
Na gut, damit kann ich leben.
Preis für die MDF-Platten war knapp über 20€, also selbst wenn ich _alle_ versaubeuteln würde, wär das kein Drama.

Ich habe nun doch die Standart-Ausführung mit durch Stege abgesetzen  Bodenplatte gewählt, auch wenn ich gelesen habe, daß das recht fummelig  werden kann, aber ich bin Gestern zulang wach geblieben und hab mich  geistig zu erschöpft gefühlt, noch irgendwelche Anpassungen zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, dann köpf ich mal ein Bier und mach mich ans Abmessen.
Muß mir mal überlegen, wie ich die Aussparung für's Chassis anzeichne,  ~30cm bekomm ich mit dem Zirkel nicht hin. Werd mir wohl irgendeine  Schablone bastel müssen...


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2013)

Erst mal Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung richtiges Werkzeug zu kaufen! Ich habe diese Entscheidung vor Jahren getroffen und es nie bereut - mittlerweile hat sich bei mir ein stattlicher Turm L-Boxxen mit teurem Inhalt angesammelt... Es zahlt sich aber aus!

Was deinen Chassisausschnitt betrifft, so verwendet man am einfachsten einen Fräszirkel - den kann man leicht seiner bauen und hat so eine flexible Lösung für runde Öffnungen aller Art. Im Netz gibts da einige Beispiele wie man sowas macht.


----------



## blaidd (24. Mai 2013)

Danke, ja richtiges Werkzeug ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Investition...

Bei der Fräse ist ein Fräszirkel dabei, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muß ich erst mal durchblicken, die Anleitung ist ziemlich unverständlich geschrieben und könnte auch auf Serbo-Koratisch sein (dazu wechseln  Begriffe schon mal den Namen was etwas irritierend ist), aber ich schaff das schon.  Sonst macht sie einen soliden Eindruck...

Ich hab sie immerhin mittlerweile einsatzfähig, mehr dazu später...

So, halb vier, ich bin feddisch...  Bilder kommen Morgen, irgendwann muß ich auch mal schlafen...


----------



## darkeivl5 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch 2x AWM 124. 
Glaub mir die willst du nicht wieder los werden.


----------



## Brummbude (16. Juni 2013)

Sag mal blaidd, 

Ist der SUB fertig geworden?  Mich würde interessieren wie dein erster Höreindruck ist und ob sich alle Erwartungen erfüllt haben... 

Gruss


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

Der erste Höreindruck wird eh nicht der finale sein, das Selbstbauzeug muss sich erst ein paar Stunden/Tage einspielen 


Edit: manche lassen die Chassis 20 Stunden einwobbeln, also so einen Ton aus einem Tongenerator drüber.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Der erste Höreindruck wird eh nicht der finale sein, das Selbstbauzeug muss sich erst ein paar Stunden/Tage einspielen


 
*Alle *Lautsprecher müssen erst eingespielt werden. Das hat doch mit Selbstbau gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja furchtbar, erst diese Idioten die ein Top-Produkt flamen weil sie es an ihre Onboard-Stecker anschliessen und dann diese Einspiel Geschichte 

Die Unwissenheit wird noch unser aller Ende sein    (Es riecht nach Rechtschreibfehler pfui)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das ist ja furchtbar, erst diese Idioten die ein Top-Produkt flamen weil sie es an ihre Onboard-Stecker anschliessen und dann diese Einspiel Geschichte
> 
> Die Unwissenheit wird noch unser aller Ende sein    (Es riecht nach Rechtschreibfehler pfui)


 
Hänschen, steckt da irgendein tieferer Sinn in diesem Beitrag? Zuvor machst Du, wie leider oftmals, eine falsche und/oder undeutliche Aussage, wirst von Zappaesk korrigiert und bringst nun eine alleine schon in sich irgendwie zusammenhanglose "Antwort" dazu. Versuch doch bitte, etwas durchdachter zu posten.

Topic: Warten wir mal auf blaidds Update. Bin auf den weiteren Verlauf und weitere Bilder jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## Brummbude (23. Juni 2013)

Hey blaidd, 

Und sind die Boxen eingespielt? Mir würde schon die Aussage reichen, ob du den Nachbau empfiehlst... 

Gruss 

Brummbude


----------



## Hänschen (24. Juni 2013)

Sag mal Blaid ist das Farcry 3 auf dem Bild ?

Hast du das durchgespielt ?

Hast du nen Schaden bekommen davon ? 

Und krieg ich jetzt Minuspunkt wegen offtopic ?


----------

